# DCPromo demotion DFS Issue



## ada2000 (Jan 3, 2014)

There was another thread from September concerning this same issue, that I did not see answered, so I am going to restart the topic.

I am using DCPromo to demote the last domain controller for the domain. It is failing with the error message "The operation failed because: DFS Replication: Access is denied". Like the OP of the original thread, I verified that the administrator account I am using to perform this action has the necessary rights that are explained in a Microsoft KB article, so that is not the problem.

Anyone know what might be causing this?


----------

